# Rand Exchange Doing Better...



## MuranoJo (Nov 1, 2009)

Rand exchange was up to 7.71 yesterday. I'm waiting for 8 (if it ever makes it) to pay levies. 

Any of you approaching the resorts to see if they will rent for you?   I'm thinking about giving it a try as I know they do it.

Just trying to keep the SA discussions going, this place has been very quiet lately.


----------



## carl2591 (Nov 9, 2009)

muranojo said:


> Rand exchange was up to 7.71 yesterday. I'm waiting for 8 (if it ever makes it) to pay levies.
> 
> Any of you approaching the resorts to see if they will rent for you?   I'm thinking about giving it a try as I know they do it.
> 
> Just trying to keep the SA discussions going, this place has been very quiet lately.



last year the rand was around 11.00 so I sent in a bunch of money at the time.. with a weak dollar it will stay around 7.5-8 range for a bit. 

suprized to see dow up 200 today on a 10.2% unemployment rate.. something is going to pop soon and its not going to be nice i fear. 

anywho its very quite in teh SA board.. after the black monday they have just been so so traders so most are not chatting int up on teh boards..

my DIK and Suduwala are doing OK.. don't have a real strong trader to compare so what you don't know wont hurt you..


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah, I keep checking back, hoping at least someone is still out there!  

I waited too long--the exchange rate got very close to 8, then is settling back down.

I try to avoid  thinking about something about to burst  --got a similar message from my manager the other day to our team--personal advice for all of us to ramp up our networking--but supposedly all based on perceptions.


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 10, 2009)

The dollar has weakened against most currencies after the House vote on what is dubbed Health Care Reform, as some of the currency traders were predicting if the vote went the way it did.  Maybe the talk that it will fail in the Senate will boost the dollar, but currency traders will probably wait until the actual vote takes place, which is likely to be after Christmas.


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 12, 2009)

Well, I waited too long.  Now it's heading down and think it was 7.36 or so today. Guess I'll cough it up and pay.


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 13, 2009)

muranojo said:


> Well, I waited too long.  Now it's heading down and think it was 7.36 or so today. Guess I'll cough it up and pay.



I made the same mistake with several thousand dollars I was going to convert to euros.  I thought that the ''Health Care Reform'' vote would go the other way, which would strengthen the dollar, so I held off.  But the vote went the other way, and with it the dollar.


----------

